

What the iPad might have looked like 21 years ago - Zak
http://www.fastcompany.com/1598501/smart-designs-ipad-circa-1989

======
ShabbyDoo
How could they have failed to mention the Go Tablet?

<http://www.digibarn.com/collections/systems/go/index.html>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GO_Corp>.

------
fierarul
That FastCompany wattermark on the pictures sure was annoying.

Were they afraid that pictures of 20 year old tech might be stolen ? Really ?

